# Warm-up drills for beginners. . .



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 29, 2005)

I've noticed a lot of beginner's here, and thought I'd share my warm-up bag and pad schedule, which I posted on another forum. Hope it helps.


> Here's my bag and pad work schedule:
> _Five by Fives_
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is after running roping, shadow boxing, of course. Hope you can use it.  Maybe get the mod to try it (hint, hint), and, if he likes it, sticky the thread. 

- The martial artist formerly known as AdrenalineJunky. . .


----------

